# General Business Category > Technology Forum > [Question] Vodacom SMS via e-mail

## leuce

G'day everyone

I'm not in ZA right now and I didn't think I would need to receive an SMS on my ZA cellphone, but now I do.  The people over at Vodacom's help desk doesn't seem to understand what I'm asking.  I want to see my SMSes without having access to my cellphone.  Can that be done?  Can one get an e-mail whenever you get an SMS?  Alternatively, can one somehow log into one's account at Vodacom and see a list of SMSes that you've received?

Short of sending my SIM card back to ZA via courier, so that a friend can check my SMSes, what are my options, do you think?

Thanks
Samuel

----------


## Profile retired

*Vodacom has a SMS ROAMING service:*
1) Before leaving RSA,simply SMS - ROAMON to 123 (Free within SA)
2) If you've already left RSA,simply SMS - ROAMON to +2782123 (R2.75 per SMS)
*What can I do?*
Send and Receive SMS,s. All voice and data funtionality is disabled while traveling internationally.
*Benefits*
* Low- cost way to keep in touch.
* Single. predictable rate of R2.75 per SMS sent, regardless of your destination.
* available in more than 193 countries and 451 networks.

There is no SMS to Email Service. If you require more assistance use www.mybroadband.co.za Forums where Vodacom has a dedicated representative.

----------

AndyD (07-Apr-11)

----------


## leuce

> *Vodacom has a SMS ROAMING service:*
> 2) If you've already left RSA,simply SMS - ROAMON to +2782123 (R2.75 per SMS)


Thanks -- that is useful information.

I've googled a bit for "roamon" and it appears that I can only activate this service from outside ZA if I already have roaming activated anyway.

[Sorry for not replying sooner -- the forum's post notification system must be broken, because I asked for notification but I didn't get any.]

----------


## Profile retired

Pleasure but remember for future info. As a Vodacom user please try www.mybroadband.co.za were Vodacom has a dedicated Thread with "VodacomData" representing and employed by Vodacom. He is extemely helpfull.

----------

